# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  ανιχνευτής μετάλλων

## tao

Χαιρετώ το forum ας κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση και ελπίζω να μη με παρεξηγήσετε
Έχω φάει ένα κόλλημα τώρα της τελευταίες 4 μέρες και θέλω να φτιάξω έναν ανιχνευτή μετάλλων, έχω ψάξει στο internet και έχω βρει ότι υπάρχουν δυο τύποι ο ένας είναι αυτός που λειτουργεί στέλνοντας ένα σήμα  και από την αλί έχει ένα δέκτη που λαμβάνει κάποια αντανάκλαση
Και ο άλως  είναι με δυο πηνία σε ζεύξει και όταν χαλάσει η ησοροπία χτυπάει. θα ήθελα λοιπόν να ρωτήσω αν έχει ασχοληθεί κάποιος με κάτι τέτοιο,που μπορούμε να βρούμε σχέδια γιατί κάτι που έχω βρει δεν λένε και πολλά και ποιος από τους δύο τρόπους λειτουργίας είναι ο πιο σωστός ή μάλλον πιο αξιόπιστος
*Ευχαριστώ έκτων προτέρων 
Φιλικά Μάνος*

----------


## _ab

Φιλε Μανο η smart kit εχει ενα τετοιο κιτ που το ειχε παρει ενας φιλος μου και δουλευε πολυ καλα!!!Αν θυμαμαι καλα χρησιμοποιουσε τον δευτερο τροπο λειτουργειας που ανεφερες.Ειχε εμβελεια γυρω στα 10 μετρα κατω απο το εδαφος....

----------


## gsmaster

10 εκατοστά μπορεί να είχε, 10 μέτρα αποκλείεται. Εγώ το είχα φτιάξει το εν λόγω smart kit και δουλευε μέχρι 5-10 εκατοστά όχι παραπάνω.

----------


## tao

Φίλε ab αν εννοείς το 1022 της smart kit αυτό δεν είναι ανιχνευτής είναι μια βλακειούλα που βλέπεις αν μέσα σε ένα τοίχο υπάρχει κάποιο καλώδιο η σωλήνας τώρα λες ότι έχει εμβέλεια 10 μέτρα!!!!   :Shocked:   (κάπως απίθανο)  Αν μπορείς δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες.   :Idea:  
Κανένας άλως βρε παιδιά δεν έχει καμία άλλη γνώμη?   :Crying or Very sad:  
 :Idea:   :Idea:  *Δώστε τα φώτα σας!!! *   :Idea:   :Idea:

----------


## _ab

Νομιζω αυτο πως ηταν θα τον ρωτησω και θα απαντησω.....Λες να μην ηταν smartkit? και να ηταν velleman? :Shocked:   Θα σε ενημερωσω συντομα...

----------


## tao

Βρε παιδιά τίποτα   :frown:   εδώ φτιάχνετε άλλα που είναι αρκετά πιο δύσκολα π.χ. ένας τηλεοπτικός πομπός   :Shocked:   νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι το  πολύπλοκο. δεν βλέπω ενδιαφέρον και στενοχοριεμε, δηλαδή είναι τόσο έξω από τα ενδιαφέροντασας σας?   :Confused:

----------


## valis

Εδω θα βρείς αρκετα για ανιχνευτές και μερικά σχέδια. 
http://www.thunting.com/geotech/forums/index.php4?

----------


## tao

Φίλε  valis ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου αυτό το φόρουμ είναι φοβερό θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχεις ασχοληθεί με κάποιο από αυτά τα κυκλώματα και κατά πόσο είναι εύκολο να βρεθούν εδώ στην Αθήνα .έχει αρκετά σχέδια και έχω πελαγώσει δεν ξέρω πιο από όλα  να πιάσω να φτιάχνω έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι? Σίγουρα θα ήθελα να ακούσω γνώμες ποιόν έμπυρων από εμένα
*Και πάλι Σας ευχαριστώ*

----------


## valis

Εχουν επικρατήσει 2 τύποι ο PI ( Pulse Induction ) και ο VLF.
Για σωστή δουλειά χρειάζονται και οι 2 αλλά καλύτερα να ξεκινήσεις με PI.
Ενα πολύ καλο σχέδιο θα βρής στο link: http://www.thunting.com/geotech/page...i1/pi1_150.pdf
Το σχέδιο αυτό το δουλευω και εγώ με κάποιες αλλαγές. Ενα άλλο καλό σχέδιο είναι το 'Barracuda PI'
Τα υλικά που χρησιμοποιουν βρισκονται πολυ ευκολα
Οταν αποκτήσεις εμπειρεία με τον PI συνεχίζεις με VLF.

----------


## tao

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε valis θα το κοιτάξω. Να σε ρωτήσω πιο είναι το πιο αξιόπιστο και δυνατό μηχανάκι που έχεις βρει και μπορεί φτιαχτεί? Έχω  αρκετούτσικη πήρα για να μπορώ να το φτιάξω αλλά διστιχός όχι και πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο για να ασχοληθώ  και γ’αυτό θα ήθελα να φτιάξω μια και καλή κάτι δυνατό. αυτό το έχεις φτιάξει μου είπες? Θα ήταν εύκολο να μου δόσεις το pcb αν το έχεις εύκολα!! 
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ αν σε κουράζω θα ήθελα να μου το πεις αλλά είσαι ο μόνος που έχουμε μάλλον κοινά ενδιαφέροντα

----------


## tao

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής πιο είναι το μεγαλύτερο βάθος ανίχνευσης που μπορείς να πετύχεις με έναν ανιχνευτή? Τα δυο μέτρα είναι τόσο απρόσιτο βάθος???   :Confused:

----------


## valis

Δεν έχω προχωρήσει τοσο ωστε να εχω πλακεττες ετοιμες. Ο σχεδιαστής του hammerhead πουλάει την ανάλογη πλακεττα νομίζω για 10$ . Το βάθος ανίχνευσης είναι αρκετά μικρότερο απο 2 μέτρα και φυσικά εξαρτάται απο το μέγεθος του αντικειμένου. Για να πάρεις μια ιδέα τι μπορεί να κάνει ενας κορυφαίος ανιχνευτής ρίξε μια ματια στις σελίδες της Garret για το μοντέλλο GTI 2500 Pro

----------


## ts0gl1s

Ένας φίλος μου ζήτησε να του κάνω έναν ανιχνευτή τύπου delta pulse θέλει να βρίσκει τους παλιούς μεταλλικούς σωλήνες σε εγκαταστάσεις ξέρει κανείς αυτό τον τύπο ανιχνευτή ?

----------

